# Jobs for Medical Coder



## kumar_sanjeev02 (Jul 7, 2011)

Hi All;

Can anyone suggest me how can i get a  job in USA. Currently, i m working in India and looking a job in US but i did not get any response from there. I have more than 4.5 years experience in outpatient and physician surgery coding. I am able to do all kinds for surgery coding except Cardiology. If any one have any information regarding this please... email me. I will really appriciate your help.

Thanks and Regards 

Sanjeev kumar, cpc

kumar_sanjeev02@hotmail.com


----------



## bharani84dharan (Jul 10, 2011)

*Bharanidharan from Chennai, India*

Hi friend,
I am also searching United states coding jobs. For me also, i didn't get any response from there. I hope that you will get job quickly. If you get any response regarding your post, please let me to know friend. I will also forward to you, whenever i get. You can also mail me- bharanidharan.bpt@gmail.com.

With regards,
Bharanidharan.D.,CPC


----------



## lwestbrook (Jul 11, 2011)

*Help*

I just finished my schooling as a medical biller and coder and cant find a job because I have no medical office experience. What did I spend ALL that money For????????? ANY suggestions?

Looking for a JOB


----------



## kumar_sanjeev02 (Jul 12, 2011)

*hi*

hi ..may i know your good name dear and where are you from. If your are in US than you need to good work experience to get a job. You need any coding related help please let me know..  i have 4 years of experience in outpatient surgery coding and looking a job in US but my problem is that i dont have work permit for US.


----------



## jphiy@yahoo.com (Jul 14, 2011)

*I agree with you*

I am facing the same problem here, I was trying hard to get my coding credential last year, I spent way too much money toward my credential and my medical billing school, but what do I get?

The local chapter in my area won't help either, I have no idea where I have to go..... I might have to drop my credential, and cancel my membership, cause it's getting painful when you realize that there is no job opportunity for CPC-A.



lwestbrook said:


> I just finished my schooling as a medical biller and coder and cant find a job because I have no medical office experience. What did I spend ALL that money For????????? ANY suggestions?
> 
> Looking for a JOB


----------



## tsmith8 (Jul 15, 2011)

I applied for a job that wasn't even coded related, just to try to get my foot in the door. I didn't get the job, but they called me a month later and offered me a position as a coder. I went to the interview. My question for them was; How is a person supposed to get experience, if no one will give them a chance because they don't have experience? I just had my yearly review and it went over well!


----------

